# SD load for Glock 30.



## im413 (Dec 31, 2009)

What is a good weight for this weapon? Is 230gr too heavy for this short of a barrel, or does it really matter that much?


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I never had any problems and it seemed to shoot fine out of mine.


----------

